

Strikingly (YC W13) Begins Marketing Its Mobile Site Builder in Southeast Asia - dfguo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/24/y-combinator-alum-strikingly-begins-marketing-its-mobile-site-builder-in-southeast-asia/

======
lostpixel
Interesting that this has popped up on here. I have been recommending it to a
few friends in Europe, very aesthetically pleasing design.

~~~
haishachen
Thanks a lot! Where are you in Europe? We'll be in Paris in Dec.

------
pbreit
I'm not a techcrunch hater and have little problem with pr-driven articles
but...slow news day?

------
zermatt
Will HK or Taiwan for Strikingly soon?

~~~
haishachen
You can already use the English version, and we definitely have plans for a
Chinese version for the near future as well.

~~~
selmnoo
Are you guys the first YC graduates to get in Asian markets?

Can you say a little about what you plan to do differently for the Asian
audience vs. the Western audience?

It seems the Chinese have a very different sensibility of what constitutes a
good webpage design, are you sure Strikingly models and aesthetics will be
accepted by them? And, do you expect any resistance _because_ you guys are not
Chinese-based?

Best of luck though! I personally love Strikingly-made sites, I just wish
there was an easy way I could download them (I would pay for this if you guys
would be willing to offer this service).

------
prettyxing
love strikingly.. their sites are beautiful..

~~~
haishachen
Thanks a lot! Definitely let us know if you have any feedback or suggestions!

~~~
fludlight
Support for tables would be nice.

